# Moving to Yuma AZ



## Nareth (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi all,

My fiance and I are going to be moving to Yuma AZ in a few weeks, and I was wondering if there were any openings for a couple of D&D players. We're both fairly familiar with 3.5, and have also played Arcana Unearthed/Evolved, Spycraft and Mutants & Masterminds. We've dabbled with Vampire, although it's not a favorite. 

I am both a player and GM, with my world of choice for D&D being the Forgotten Realms, and can run any D&D setting or d20 system game given a bit of time. I actually won't be in Yuma until sometime around the 28th or so of September, so we'd be unavailable until early to mid October. 

My email address is: rc7771@rcn.com

Thanks,

Rich


----------

